# Aylesbury United Football Grounds Jan '11



## mookster (Jan 4, 2011)

My first explore of 2011 done with Landie Man, TBM and a non-member, a small local-ish one...the day started late and this was a backup/done to eat up some time whilst waiting to check something else out, and it was getting dark so gave me a good opportunity to attempt a practise at some night shots...

Had a minor police scare when after checking out the outside of the clubhouse for access to no avail, me and Landie snuck down the side to try and locate another access point whilst TBM and the non-member stayed by the road side...access point located we turned to signal to them that they could follow and a police car pulled up right by them, they wandered off we hid for a bit and it left eventually. Didn't get many decent pics as we were pushed for time but it was an eerie place. The way nature is reclaiming it is brilliant.













































Thanks for looking, a few more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157625748938538/


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 4, 2011)

nice pics  especially like the one of the turnstiles, looks really eerie


----------

